# Авиация > Матчасть >  МиГ-21Ф (Ф13)

## RA3DCS

Краткий обзор по модификациям.

МиГ-21Ф (Е-6, "изделие 72") первый серийный вариант истребителя, был выпушен московским авиазаводом в количестве 30 экземпляров в 1959 году и еще 69 машин вышли из цехов горьковского завода. По другим данным горьковский завод выпустил 83 машины. МиГ-21Ф эксплуатировался только в ВВС СССР и не поставлялся в другие страны.
Отличительная особенность две пушки НР-30 в нижней части фюзеляжа по левому и правому борту. Патронные ленты по 60 патронов на каждую пушку расположены в кольцевых рукавах (направляющих), закрепленных между обшивкой фюзеляжа и контейнером бака. Звенья остаются в этом же рукаве, а гильзы выбрасываются наружу.

На нижней поверхности каждого крыла установлено по одному держателю  БД3-58-21 что позволяет использовать следующие варианты подвески:
а) два  блока УБ-16-57 по 16 снарядов АРС-57, АРС-57М или КАРС-57 в каждом.
б) две бомбы от 50 до 250 кг.
в) две бомбы ФАБ-500;
г) два зажигательных бака ЗБ-360;

На самолете установлено следующее радиотехническое оборудование: приемно-передающая связная станция РСИУ-4В, радиодальномер СРД-5М, ответчик СРО, ответчик СОД-57, маркерное радиоприемное устройство МРП-56П, автоматический радиокомпас АРК-54М, радиовысотомер РВ-У.

Тип двигателя Р-11Ф-300. Запуск в воздухе до  Н=12000 м. обеспечивается кислородной подпиткой.  Надежное включение форсажа до Н=16000 м. Vпр.=400 км/час. Двигатель имеет следующие режимы работы: малый газ, номинал, максимал и форсаж.

На основных стойках установлены колеса КТ-82 размером 660 Х 200, на носовой стойке колесо КТ-38 размером 500 Х 180. Колеса имеют систему автоматического растормаживания для предотвращения юза. 
Для сокращения длинны пробега на самолете имеется тормозной парашют.
Гидросистема состоит из двух раздельных гидросистем (бустерной и основной) Давление в каждой создается насосом переменной производительности НП-34, создающим максимальное рабочее давление 210 кг/см&#178;.

Основная Гидросистема обслуживает шасси, закрылки, тормозные щитки, противопомпажные створки, выдвижной конус воздухозаборника, механизм разворота носового колеса, регулируемое реактивное сопло двигателя и одну камеру бустера БУ-51М стабилизатора.

Бустерная гидросистема обслуживает два бустера элеронов БУ-45 и одну камеру двухкамерного бустера БУ-51М стабилизатора.

Воздушная система включает в себя две самостоятельные системы: основную и аварийную. Основная система обслуживает торможение колес, открытие и герметизацию фонаря, перезарядку пушек, закрытие перекрывного крана топливной системы, выпуск и сброс тормозного парашюта, аварийный подброс фонаря  и противообледелительную систему. Аварийная система обслуживает аварийный выпуск шасси и аварийное торможение колес.

Воздух для питания герметической кабины отбирается от двигателя за компрессором. Регулирование высоты в кабине и вентиляция производится клапаном АРД-57В. В кабине поддерживается заданная температура воздуха.
Для обеспечении нормальных условий летчику при полетах на больших высотах самолет оборудован кислородной системой питания ККО-3 с костюмом ВКК-4 и гермошлемом  ГШ-4М или  маской КМ-30М.

----------


## RA3DCS

МиГ-21Ф (Е-6, "изделие 72")

Фонарь кабины каплевидной формы, остеклен термостойким органическим стеклом марки СТ-1 толщиной 10 мм. Переднее стекло из силикатного триплекса  толщиной 14.5 мм. Под фонарем в передней части установлен прозрачный бронеэкран толщиной 65 мм. По бокам, которого установлены остекленные защитные щитки. 

Средства спасения летчика включает в себя шторочное катапультируемое сиденье.
Летчик может катапультироваться от шторки, при этом в начале происходит сбрасывание фонаря, а затем катапультирование. При необходимости летчик может сбросить фонарь без катапультирования с помощью ручки автономного сброса фонаря.

Основным видом катапультирования является катапультирование от шторки.
Для катапультирования лётчик должен освободить ноги от педалей управления, поставить их на подножки сиденья, прижав колени к себе, снять со стопора рукоятку плечевых ремней для притяга лётчика к спинке сиденья, после чего обеими руками должен взяться за рукоятку шторки и натянуть её на лицо. Шторка защищает лицо лётчика от воздушного потока. В первой половине хода рукоятки шторки приводится в действие система аварийного сбрасывания фонаря, во второй половине хода (после сбрасывания фонаря) срабатывает стреляющий механизм и сиденье с лётчиком выбрасывается из кабины.

При выходе сиденья с лётчиком из кабины шланги питания кислородом от бортовой системы отсоединяются и питание лётчика кислородом переключается на парашютный кислородный прибор.
Посте выстрела подножки опускаются вниз. Плавность опускания подножек обеспечивается гидравлическими демпферами, которые, кроме того удерживают подножки в опущенном положении при воздействии воздушного потока на подошвы ног после катапультирования.

После опускания подножек ноги удерживаются от разброса щитками поручней, а также специальными захватами на подножках, закрывающимися после выстрела.
Захваты ног и замок привязных ремней открываются с помощью временного автомата АД-3 и пружинного механизма, установленного под чашкой сиденья.

В случае отказа автомата АД-3 или пружинного механизма замок привязных ремней открывается вручную за кольцо, расположенное на правом поясном ремне, захваты же ног при отделении лётчика от сиденья легко отрываются от подножек, к которым они приклёпаны дуралюминовыми заклепками.
Устойчивое положение сиденья в воздухе после отделения от самолета обеспечивается стабилизирующими щитками, открывающимися под действием воздушного потока.

Стопорение привязных ремней производится с помощью рукоятки, установленной на левом поручне.

----------


## FLOGGER

Александр, а дальше что?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Александр, а дальше что?


Валера, а дальше будут вопросы, на которые пока нет ответов.
К примеру, первый.
Кабина и кабинное оборудование самолета МиГ-21Ф. Левый пульт горизонтальная часть. Смотрим пульт управления закрылками и что видим три кнопки. Вопрос: разве на МиГ-21Ф закрылки имели три положения? Если нет, зачем тогда кнопки?

----------


## FLOGGER

Может, там были разные углы на взлет и на посадку? В ТО на Ф-13 про закрылки написано, что у них был максимальный угол отклонения  24,5°.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Может, там были разные углы на взлет и на посадку? В ТО на Ф-13 про закрылки написано, что у них был максимальный угол отклонения  24,5°.


По МиГ-21Ф написано угол отклонения 25°, и о разных углах отклонения закрылка данных нет.

----------


## RA3DCS

> В ТО на Ф-13 про закрылки написано, .


Валера, у Вас какое ТО по Ф13 есть?

----------


## FLOGGER

Книга 3. Конструкция самолета. 1964г. Гриф снижен 30.04.66.

----------


## FLOGGER

> По МиГ-21Ф написано угол отклонения 25°, и о разных углах отклонения закрылка данных нет.


Да, я помню, где-то мы уже обсуждали эти углы. Меня просто смутило, что написано *максимальный.* Надо, скорее всего, летавших спрашивать. По логике, конечно, на взлет и посадку должны были бы быть разные углы. Но как там было на самом деле? Вроде, мы тогда установили, что угол был все-таки одинаковый. Но тогда речь шла про "ПФ", вроде.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Да, я помню, где-то мы уже обсуждали эти углы. Меня просто смутило, что написано *максимальный.* Надо, скорее всего, летавших спрашивать.


Летавших скорее всего уже не осталось!!!!

----------


## RA3DCS

> Александр-и, возможно, ваш рисунок кабине экспериментальной 21Ф-13 ?
> Два типа парашютов, новые закрылки крыла.


Юрек, мой рисунок из книги Самолеты МиГ-21Ф «Инструкция по технической эксплуатации и обслуживанию ГК-021 книга первая эксплуатация самолета и силовой установки.

На МиГ-21Ф13 было две кнопки управления закрылками.
Но на Ф видите, что три!

----------


## babcia131

> Вопрос: разве на МиГ-21Ф закрылки имели три положения? Если нет, зачем тогда кнопки?


Александр.
Что-нибудь инструкции 21Ф о выпуске закрылков не пишут? При рисовании, и должно быть описание? Может быть, это как LAZAUR на 21R. Pабочей был только устройства не работает.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Александр.
> Что-нибудь инструкции 21Ф о выпуске закрылков не пишут? При рисовании, и должно быть описание?


У меня эта книга, к сожалению не полностью. Читаем на странице 103.
Выпуск и уборка закрылков производится при наличии рабочего давления в основной гидросистеме и подключенном источнике электроэнергии или при работающем двигателе в следующем порядке. 
1.	Включить выключатель с надписью «Аккумулят. бортовой, аэродромн.»
2.	Включить АЗС с надписями «Шасси, закрылки» и «Сигн. Шасси, АНО», расположенные на правом борту: при этом загорится на щитке закрылков светящаяся стрелка против кнопки с надписью «Убраны» (если закрылки убраны).
3.	Нажать на кнопку «Взлет», при этом откроется кран закрылков и закрылки начнут выпускаться, соответственно погаснет светящаяся стрелка «Убраны» и загорится стрелка «Взлет». Закрылки должны выпуситься полностью.
4.	Нажать на кнопку «Убраны», при этом кран закрылков закроется, и закрылки уберутся. Стрелка «Взлет» погаснет, а стрелка «Убраны» загорится.
Дальше на следующих страницах 104 и 105 идут рисунки по устройству тормозного парашюта. Страница 106 в описании отсутствует. А на странице 107 уже идет описание герметической кабины.
Что было на странице 106 и было ли там что-либо еще про закрылки неизвестно!

----------


## babcia131

> У меня эта книга, к сожалению не полностью. Читаем на странице 103.
> 
> 3.	Нажать на кнопку «Взлет», при этом откроется кран закрылков и закрылки начнут выпускаться, соответственно погаснет светящаяся стрелка «Убраны» и загорится стрелка «Взлет». *Закрылки должны выпуситься полностью.*4.	Нажать на кнопку «Убраны», при этом кран закрылков закроется, и закрылки уберутся. Стрелка «Взлет» погаснет, а стрелка «Убраны» загорится.
> 
> Что было на странице 106 и было ли там что-либо еще про закрылки неизвестно!



3акрылки во время взлета "полной"? И, как при посадке?
 Я думаю, что "посадка" не была использована.
 Это мое скромное мнение. Для взлета и посадки, подкрылки имеют одинаковую позицию.

Но почему три кнопки панели управления? До 21SPS долгий путь.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Но почему три кнопки панели управления? До 21SPS долгий путь.


Есть некоторые мысли, что пульт управления закрылками достался МиГ-21Ф по наследству от прежних модификаций МиГ-17, МиГ-19. Надо выяснить какой пульт был на этих мигах?

----------


## Transit

> По МиГ-21Ф написано угол отклонения 25°, и о разных углах отклонения закрылка данных нет.


Здесь указано, что закрылки "плавающего типа" (т.е. не имеющие фиксированных углов, кроме мин. и макс.):

----------


## RA3DCS

> Здесь указано, что закрылки "плавающего типа" (т.е. не имеющие фиксированных углов, кроме мин. и макс.):


По поводу пульта управления закрылками в Вашей книге что есть?
и обложку если не сложно покажите.

----------


## RA3DCS

> По поводу пульта управления закрылками в Вашей книге что есть?


Уже вижу, что две кнопки "Выпуск" "Уборка" видимо не от МиГ-21Ф книга.

----------


## babcia131

Возможно, что-то из этого выйдет. Нанесение на левой панели.
МиГ-15-17.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Это 17-19? Ничего, видите кнопки? 2 -3? желтый-левая сторона сиденья от шланга



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

И теперь, кабинa МиГ-19.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Transit

> Уже вижу, что две кнопки "Выпуск" "Уборка" видимо не от МиГ-21Ф книга.


Книга, скорее, общий обзор МиГ-21 с указанием принципиальных различий. О различиях в системе уборки-выпуска закрылков ни слова (только то, что я привел выше).
Косвенно судить о наличии взлётного положения закрылков можно по сигнализации, есть у вас на схеме дополнительные табло?

----------


## Leonid Krylov

> Спасибо за снимки. Вот на них тоже хорошо видно, что параллелограмма спереди нет и тяга хорошо видна. Сзади, похоже, переллелограмма тоже нет, во всяком случае ничего похожего не видно. Только шлиц-шарнир. Интересно, когда изменилась конструкция?
> P.S. А известно какой серии эта машина? В ЦМВС, по-моему, 6-я.


Параллелограммный механизм там есть - см. рис. в посте #214. Без него шток амортизатора перемещаться не сможет.

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, Леонид, на схеме я, конечно, параллелограмм видел. Я лишь сказал, что на снимках не видно его наличие. На этом типе ГНШ (или ООШ) пргрм (сокращу это слово) находится сзади, а не спереди, как это стало позднее. И звеньев здесь меньше.
Насчет выхода штока - я думаю, но спорить не буду, что шток-то выйдет, а вот развернется ли колесо - это вопрос. Как я понял, этот пргрм - это механизм разворота колеса. 
Но это уже детали, а мне все же интересно, как долго эта конструкция ГНШ применялась? До какой серии? И в связи с чем её изменили на ту, которая  и пришла ей на смену?
P.S. Леонид, личку гляньте.


Вот, собственно, чуть ли не единственный снимок сзади. Но и по нему явно пргрм не виден. Если бы шток был выпущен, я думаю, что пргрм был бы виден лучше.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Но это уже детали, а мне все же интересно, как долго эта конструкция ГНШ применялась? До какой серии? И в связи с чем её изменили на ту, которая  и пришла ей на смену?


До самолета 74210815

----------


## RA3DCS

> Саша, а это именно "Ф"?


Валера, именно "Ф" и на "Ф-13" до 0815.

----------


## FLOGGER

Cаша, спасибо большое. На тебя и надеялся.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Вроде как это 72210102 из Харькова


Спасибо большое! А это точно? Очень ранняя машина получается.

----------


## Bear

Коллеги, а кто-нибудь богат фотографиями внутренностей передних тормозных щитков на 21Ф/Ф-13 и фюзеляжа под щитком?

----------


## FLOGGER

А в Сети не пробовали искать?

----------


## Bear

> А в Сети не пробовали искать?


Вы не поверите, пробовал. Вот это лучшее что удалось найти:

Но этого недостаточно.

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Ещё немного.

----------


## Bear

> Ещё немного.


Спасибо за помощь!

----------


## FLOGGER

Сейчас еще подброшу.

  

 

Да, забыл второй снимок перевернуть.

----------


## FLOGGER

И еще чуток.

 

 

P.S. Для модели, что-ли? Или для чего-то еще?

----------


## Bear

> P.S. Для модели, что-ли? Или для чего-то еще?


Спасибо огромное! То, что нужно. Первые две - вообще мечта!  :Smile: 
Да, для модели. Есть задумка попробовать распилить и щитки открытые сделать.

----------


## FLOGGER

А чья модель, Трумпетер? 48-й?

----------


## Bear

> А чья модель, Трумпетер? 48-й?


Нет, 72-й, попытка довести до ума Билек с использованием запчастей от Ревелла.

----------


## Fencer

> Спасибо огромное! То, что нужно. Первые две - вообще мечта! 
> Да, для модели. Есть задумка попробовать распилить и щитки открытые сделать.


Здесь http://scalemodels.ru/ регистрировались - на этом сайте моделисты различных направлений общаются...

----------


## FLOGGER

Он там, как раз, и обитает.

----------


## FLOGGER

Кто-нибудь знает, где в Финляндии стоит памятник МИГ-21Ф-12 MG-61? В Хельсинки?

----------


## Avia M

> Кто-нибудь знает, где в Финляндии стоит памятник МИГ-21Ф-12 MG-61? В Хельсинки?


Новый пользователь из Петрозаводска. IP финский. Сначала сильно… - Ulis Journal Tribune

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо!!!

----------


## Avia M

> Спасибо!!!


Судя по снимкам, уст. в 2012г. Там "на задворках" похоже ещё один имеется.

----------


## FLOGGER

Хотелось бы летом туда сгонять, но далековато. Посмотрим...

----------


## AndyM

> Судя по снимкам, уст. в 2012г. Там "на задворках" похоже ещё один имеется.


MG-61 17.06.2016:

----------


## Avia M

> MG-61 17.06.2016:


Зрелище печальное...

----------


## FLOGGER

Я что-то не понял: и там, и там разные самолеты с одинаковыми б\н?

----------


## ПСП

МиГи на учебном аэродроме ХАИ, 1978г. (ok.ru)

----------


## FLOGGER

Возник  вопрос по двигателям на МИГ-21Ф, Ф-13, ПФ и т. д. Т.  е., по Р-11 и его модификациям. Какие стабилизаторы пламени были на них? Только ли "лепестковые", если можно так их назвать, или кольцевые тоже были? По моим представлениям имели место и те, и те. Но как было на самом деле? У меня есть фото, из Сети, естественно, там на дв-лях, названных Р-11 (и его модиф.) можно увидеть стабилизаторы как "лепестковые" (двух видов), так и кольцевые. Если необходимо, могу прицепить снимки. Но я допускаю, что в Сети могли и неверно обозначить двигатель, т. е. могли и ошибиться.
Кто-то может прояснить этот вопрос?

----------


## FLOGGER

Год назад я уже задал вопрос, который остался без ответа, к сожалению. Но попробую задать еще один. Он касается предсерийных машин. И, хотя я уверен, что и он останется без ответа, все же попробую. Итак. На снимках самолета Е-7\2 на киле отчетливо виден какой-то угольник, приклепанный перпендикулярно потоку, что-то вроде интерцептора (образно). Такой же можно увидеть и на фото знаменитого Е-6Т\3. Что это может быть? У кого-то есть какие-то мысли, а лучше знания по этому поводу?

----------


## RA3DCS

Коллеги, что то я не пойму на каком АПУ подвешены ракеты на Армавирском МиГ-21Ф13?
АПУ-4, АПУ-6?

----------


## FLOGGER

Мне кажется просто кусок спереди отпилили.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Мне кажется просто кусок спереди отпилили.


Валера, какой ты глазастый у нас, однако очень похоже!

----------


## RA3DCS

> Мне кажется просто кусок спереди отпилили.


Валера, ты оказался абсолютно прав!
Только зачем их пилили?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Только зачем их пилили?


Правильного ответа я, конечно, не знаю, но могу представить, что руководил работами там какой-нибудь "эстет", который и  решил, что "так красивше будет". Потому что практического смысла я не вижу.

----------


## Mig

> Коллеги, что то я не пойму на каком АПУ подвешены ракеты на Армавирском МиГ-21Ф13?
> АПУ-4, АПУ-6?


Коллеги, что-то у меня со зрением стало... Правильно ли понял, что на этом Ф-13 повешены ракеты РС-2УС? Если это РС-2УС, то они наводились по радиолучу, и на Ф-13 применяться не могли по умолчанию. РС-2УС начали использовать, начиная с МИГ-21ПФ/ПФМ с АПУ ПУ-12-40. И если это так, то на фото полная лажа...

----------


## RA3DCS

> РС-2УС начали использовать, начиная с МИГ-21ПФ/ПФМ с АПУ ПУ-12-40. И если это так, то на фото полная лажа...


Сергей, все верно. Только если самолет комплектуют АПУ-7, пусковые устройства АПУ-12-40А к самолету не прикладываются. И МиГ-21ПФ могли использовать РС-2УС начиная с 17 серии и то не сразу.

----------


## FLOGGER

> на фото полная лажа...


Да на это не стоит и внимания обращать, это же просто _памятник_! У нас на доброй половине, если не больше, памятников подвешено что угодно, вплоть до водосточных труб. А тут, какая-никакая, а _ракета!_ Так что все нормально.

----------


## PPV

> Да на это не стоит и внимания обращать, это же просто _памятник_! У нас на доброй половине, если не больше, памятников подвешено что угодно, вплоть до водосточных труб. А тут, какая-никакая, а _ракета!_ Так что все нормально.


Ну да, у нас на Су-15 (0001), который стоит как памятник на территории ОКБ, за неимением лучшего, вместо Р-98 повесили Р-3...
Так что можно считать, сочлись контрафактами ...

----------


## FLOGGER

Паша, привет! Не соглашусь с тобой :Smile:  Вот у вас-то, как раз, и могли бы найти хотя бы МГМ Р-98. Это ж, все-таки, не в деревне какой-то стоИт! :Confused:

----------


## Алексей Коваль

17 января 1966 года пилот истребителя J-7, произведенного на Государственном машиностроительном заводе Songling (ныне компания Shenfei), впервые успешно совершил полет.  Успешный первый полет самолета J-7 свидетельствует о том, что китайские технологии производства самолетов, двигателей и бортового оборудования, а также отрасли базового сырья вышли на новый уровень. В 1965 году самолет J-7 был передан в производство компании Chengfei. В последующие десятилетия самолет J-7 получил серийное развитие и стал основным типом истребителей второго поколения Китая. Он внес важный вклад в укрепление строительства военно-воздушных сил и защиту воздушного пространства Родины, также осуществлялся экспорт его партий для получения иностранной валюты.

Google-перевод поста компании AVIC в честь 55-летия события в Weibo, https://weibo.com/u/3061210763.

Второе фото по ходу, скан из некой известной книжки (Гордона, что ли — встречается в Сети), первое тоже, но вроде качество приличнее, чем ранее публиковавшиеся (или просто скан получше ;), но по бликам похоже на переснятое отпечатанное).

И никакой благодарности авиапрому СССР... с другой стороны, мы за Ли-2 и Ту-4 особо никого тоже не благодарили ;).

----------


## RA3DCS

> Паша, привет! Не соглашусь с тобой Вот у вас-то, как раз, и могли бы найти хотя бы МГМ Р-98. Это ж, все-таки, не в деревне какой-то стоИт!


Валера при том подходе к памятникам (как ты описал) нет разницы где этот памятник стоит!

----------


## lindr

> 17 января 1966 года пилот истребителя J-7, произведенного на Государственном машиностроительном заводе Songling (ныне компания Shenfei), впервые успешно совершил полет.


Это первый собранный из сырьевых материалов, то есть почти с нуля. До этого собрали несколько из комплектов (22-я серия).

74212210	Ф-13	№21	22	10	30.04.64	КНР	2210	фото									

Потом история шла так

F-0001	J-7	SAC	00	01	14.10.65	КНР	0001	Стат испытания									
F-0002	J-7	SAC	00	02	17.01.66	КНР	0002										
0003	J-7	SAC	00	03	196?	КНР	7311	86102, 0003 Пекин, Музей авиации									
F-0101	J-7	SAC	01	01	196?	КНР											
F-0102	J-7	SAC	01	02	196?	КНР											
F-0103	J-7	SAC	01	03	196?	КНР											
F-0104	J-7	SAC	01	04	196?	КНР											
F-0105	J-7	SAC	01	05	196?	КНР											
F-0107	J-7	SAC	01	07	196?	КНР	F-0107	Музей авиации									
02-0201	J-7	SAC	02	01	11.70	Албания	0201	Reg.5646									
02-0202	J-7	SAC	02	02	11.70	Албания	0202	Reg.5646									
02-0203	J-7	SAC	02	03	11.70	Албания	0203	Reg.5646									
02-0204	J-7	SAC	02	04	11.70	Албания	0204	Reg.5646									
02-0205	J-7	SAC	02	05	11.70	Албания	0205	Reg.5646									
02-0206	J-7	SAC	02	06	11.70	Албания	0206	Reg.5646									
02-0207	J-7	SAC	02	07	11.70	Албания	0207	Reg.5646									
02-0208	J-7	SAC	02	08	11.70	Албания	0208	Reg.5646 потерян 29.03.82 или 12.06.74									
02-0209	J-7	SAC	02	09	11.70	Албания	0209	Reg.5646									
02-0210	J-7	SAC	02	10	11.70	Албания	0210	Reg.5646									
F-03??	J-7	SAC	03	??	1970	КНР											
F-03??	J-7	SAC	03	??	1970	КНР											
02-03??	J-7	SAC	03	??	11.70	Албания	03??	Reg.5646 потерян 29.03.82 или 12.06.74									
02-0304	J-7	SAC	03	04	11.70	Албания	0304	Reg.5646	

70001	J-7I	CAC	00	01	12.04.70	КНР											
70002	J-7I	CAC	00	02	1970	КНР		Стат испытания									
70004	J-7I	CAC	00	04		КНР	3487	Музей авиации парашют в основании киля									
70301	J-7I	CAC	03	01	1971	КНР		серия "6 изменений" Сиань университет									
70702	J-7I	CAC	07	02		КНДР	702	1.FS									
70703	J-7I	CAC	07	03		КНР	12381	Музей авиации парашют в основании киля									
70705	J-7I	CAC	07	05		КНР	12284	Музей авиации									
70706	J-7I	CAC	07	06		КНДР	706	1.FS									
70707	J-7I	CAC	07	07		КНДР	707	1.FS									
70708	J-7I	CAC	07	08		КНДР	708	1.FS									
70709	J-7I	CAC	07	09		КНДР	709	1.FS									
70710	J-7I	CAC	07	10		КНДР	710	1.FS									
70711	J-7I	CAC	07	11		КНДР	711	1.FS									
70714	J-7I	CAC	07	14		КНДР	714	1.FS									
70717	J-7I	CAC	07	17		КНДР	717	1.FS									
70719	J-7I	CAC	07	19		КНДР	719	1.FS									
70720	J-7I	CAC	07	20		КНДР	720	1.FS									
70722	J-7I	CAC	07	22		КНДР	722	1.FS									
70724	J-7I	CAC	07	24		КНДР	724	1.FS									
70725	J-7I	CAC	07	25		КНДР	725	1.FS									
70728	J-7I	CAC	07	28		КНДР	728	1.FS									
70735	J-7I	CAC	07	35		КНДР	735	1.FS									
70736	J-7I	CAC	07	36		КНДР	736	1.FS									
70737	J-7I	CAC	07	37		КНДР	737	1.FS									
70738	J-7I	CAC	07	38		КНДР	738	1.FS									
70739	J-7I	CAC	07	39		КНДР	739	1.FS

----------


## RA3DCS

Спасибо большое Олегу! теперь хоть узнали что такое СИВ-52.

----------


## sovietjet

Ирак Ал Асад 2003

----------


## Jeroen Nijmeijer

Hi,

In the article about the 32nd Guards Air Fighter Regiment in Cuba (1962-1963) from Sergey Isaev's book (http://www.airforce.ru/history/cold_war/cuba/index.htm) it is mentioned that 40 MiG-21F-13 and 6 MiG-15UTI were shipped to Cuba.

But until now I had not found any information about the registration numbers of the 40 MiG-21F-13. In an article by Maikel Mederos Fiallo (Cuba) on Facebook, the registration numbers of these 40 MiG-21F-13 are mentioned.

The following registration numbers are mentioned in the article on Facebook:
Squad A. Chief Gustavo Bourzac Miller. Engineer. Julio Sarmiento. Serial planes 01 - 12 (twelve aircraft).
Squad B. Chief Benigno González Cortés. Engineer. Orlando de la O. Serial planes 16 - 29 (fourteen aircraft).
Squad C. Chief Carlos Lamas. Engineer. Julián Castañeda. Serial planes 30 - 43 (fourteen aircraft).

But are these perhaps Soviet AF codes or are these Cuban registration numbers?


Jeroen

----------


## FLOGGER

Где-то, не помню где, я встречал информацию, что при ремонте МИГ-21Ф\Ф13 заднюю часть фонаря, прозрачную, которая за открывающейся его частью, можно было зашивать металлом, по образцу чешских S-106. Чехи сразу стали делать её зашитой дюралем, не делали её прозрачной при производстве своих 21-х. Кто-то может подтвердить эту информацию? Зашивали у нас эту часть фонаря дюралем?

----------


## Mig

> Hi,
> 
> In the article about the 32nd Guards Air Fighter Regiment in Cuba (1962-1963) from Sergey Isaev's book (http://www.airforce.ru/history/cold_war/cuba/index.htm) it is mentioned that 40 MiG-21F-13 and 6 MiG-15UTI were shipped to Cuba.
> But until now I had not found any information about the registration numbers of the 40 MiG-21F-13. In an article by Maikel Mederos Fiallo (Cuba) on Facebook, the registration numbers of these 40 MiG-21F-13 are mentioned.
> The following registration numbers are mentioned in the article on Facebook:
> Squad A. Chief Gustavo Bourzac Miller. Engineer. Julio Sarmiento. Serial planes 01 - 12 (twelve aircraft).
> Squad B. Chief Benigno González Cortés. Engineer. Orlando de la O. Serial planes 16 - 29 (fourteen aircraft).
> Squad C. Chief Carlos Lamas. Engineer. Julián Castañeda. Serial planes 30 - 43 (fourteen aircraft).
> 
> ...


Discussing this topic, it is necessary to agree on *terms*. In the Soviet Air Force (omitting the details), there were two main types of aircraft numbers: 1) *serial number* - assigned to the aircraft at the plant when it was handed over to the Air Force and did not change during the entire service of an aircraft; 2) *tactical number* (бортовой номер) - assigned to an aircraft upon its arrival at an air regiment. In the case of transfer of an aircraft from one squadron to another or from one regiment to another regiment, the tactical number was usually changed. Thus, the same aircraft during its service could change its tactical number several times, but the serial number remained unchanged.

As far as I understand, by the term "registration number" you mean the *tactical numbers* of the aircraft, which were assigned or changed in an air regiment.
32 GIAP was the first air fighter regiment in the Soviet Air Force to receive MiG-21F-13 manufactured by aircraft factory number 21 (the city of Gorky, now - Nizhny Novgorod) in 1960. The serial numbers of these aircraft can probably be suggested by our colleagues on the forum. Exactly what were the tactical numbers of the 32 GIAP aircraft upon arrival in Cuba, I cannot say.

In August 1962, after arriving in Cuba the identification marks (red stars) of 32 GIAP MiGs were painted over, but the red color tactical numbers remained unchanged. In November 1962, Cuban markings were applied to 32 GIAP aircraft. In August 1963, 32 GIAP transferred all of its 40 MiG-21F-13 aircraft to the Cuban Air Force, and the regiment's personnel returned back to the Soviet Union.

Whether 32 GIAP MiG-21F-13’s the tactical numbers remained on or they were changed in Cuban AF - I do not know. But I could say that traditionally in the Soviet air fighter regiments, the aircraft of the 1st squadron were assigned numbers from 01 to 19, the 2nd squadron - from 20 to 39, the 3rd squadron - from 40 to 59.

----------


## Mig

> Где-то, не помню где, я встречал информацию, что при ремонте МИГ-21Ф\Ф13 заднюю часть фонаря, прозрачную, которая за открывающейся его частью, можно было зашивать металлом, по образцу чешских S-106. Чехи сразу стали делать её зашитой дюралем, не делали её прозрачной при производстве своих 21-х. Кто-то может подтвердить эту информацию? Зашивали у нас эту часть фонаря дюралем?


Эту тему ЕМНИП обсуждали в начале этой же ветки:)

----------


## lindr

Коллега MiG немного неправ. 
Какого-то мирового стандарта нет но сложилась практика таких обозначений:
c/n - полный заводской номер.
l/n - производственный короткий серийный номер, содержит номер производственной серии(если есть) и порядковый номер машины(в серии или сквозной)
s/n, serial -  бортовой номер, иногда регистрация.

----------


## Mig

> Коллега MiG немного неправ. 
> Какого-то мирового стандарта нет но сложилась практика таких обозначений:
> c/n - полный заводской номер.
> l/n - производственный короткий серийный номер, содержит номер производственной серии(если есть) и порядковый номер машины(в серии или сквозной)
> s/n, serial -  бортовой номер, иногда регистрация.


А подскажите pls, где и когда коллега MiG писал о "мировых стандартах"?
В моем последнем посте речь шла преимущественно о бортовых номерах МиГ-21Ф-13 32 гиап во время его пребывания на Кубе, а также о том, какие бортовые номера имели эти МиГи во время службы в кубинских ВВС.

----------


## lindr

Но Вы же сказали коллеге, что нужно договориться о терминах, верно? Так вот я указываю на то, что между вами есть недопонимание в терминах. 

serial number - это регистрация  в общепринятых терминах, он же бортовой номер, никакого отношения к заводскому номеру он не имеет.

Это появилось еще до первой мировой.

Первыми были французы, У них был военный номер (NM) и заводской номер (NdC).

У Англичан были аналоги (вместо NM)- (S/N) он же serial number и С/N (вместо NdC) он же constrution number.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Эту тему ЕМНИП обсуждали в начале этой же ветки:)


Да, спасибо, нашел.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Но Вы же сказали коллеге, что нужно договориться о терминах, верно? Так вот я указываю на то, что между вами есть недопонимание в терминах. 
> 
> serial number - это регистрация  в общепринятых терминах, он же бортовой номер, никакого отношения к заводскому номеру он не имеет.
> 
> Это появилось еще до первой мировой.
> 
> Первыми были французы, У них был военный номер (NM) и заводской номер (NdC).
> 
> У Англичан были аналоги (вместо NM)- (S/N) он же serial number и С/N (вместо NdC) он же constrution number.


Как любите Вы лоббировать буржуйскую терминологию! Только нам то это зачем? Мы разве французскую и английскую авиацию обсуждаем?
У нас есть своя установившиеся терминология заводской, серийный, формулярный и бортовой номер. Разве Вам этого мало?

----------


## RA3DCS

> Кто-то может подтвердить эту информацию? Зашивали у нас эту часть фонаря дюралем?


Валера, технология заделки в книге Ремонт самолетов Е-6,Е-6Т,Е-7,Е-7СПС и Е-7С книга ХI описана.

----------


## FLOGGER

Саша, спасибо. Да мне, собственно, технология и не нужна - мне важно, что у нас могли попадаться Ф-13-е с зашитой частью. Просто попалось фото нашего Ф-13, а там зашита задняя часть. Сперва удивился, неужели S-106 у нас были? А потом вспомнил, что, вроде, где-то говорили про ремонт, ну и решил спросить здесь. Оказалось все верно, зашивали у нас. Чехи-то сразу сообразили, что это пустое дело: вырез в спинке и застекленный задник - все равно ничего там летчик не увидит - и зашили.
Так что, как говорится, всем спасибо!

----------


## FLOGGER

Еще вопрос возник. дурацкий, наверное, но все же: а что означает буква "Ф" в названии самолета? Я думаю, что от Р-11Ф-300. А у двигателя что она означает? Или ничего не означает? Я когда-то думал, что"Ф" означает "форсированный", но ведь и просто Р-11-300 тоже имел форсированный режим, как и АМ-11! И еще попутно: а когда и в связи с чем появились стабилизаторы пламени?

----------


## Fencer

> Я когда-то думал, что"Ф" означает "форсированный"


Я тоже так считаю до сих пор.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Я тоже так считаю до сих пор.


К сожалению, это не отвечает на мой вопрос: 


> но ведь и просто Р-11-300 тоже имел форсированный режим, как и АМ-11


 Но буквы "Ф" в названии двигателя нет.

----------


## PPV

Таких непоняток много. И в отношении модельного ряда двигателей типа Р-11, в частности.
Буквы Ф не было и в обозначении Р13-300, и Р25-300. При том, что оба они были форсажными, и был Р13Ф-300, но не было Р25Ф-300...

----------


## FLOGGER

Паша, привет! Я вчера, как раз, Славу "терроризировал" по этому поводу. Тогда вопрос: а Р-13-300 и Р-13Ф-300, они отличались один от другого? Может, какие-то режимы были иные? Хотя все равно непонятно появление буквы.

----------


## PPV

> Паша, привет! Я вчера, как раз, Славу "терроризировал" по этому поводу. Тогда вопрос: а Р-13-300 и Р-13Ф-300, они отличались один от другого? Может, какие-то режимы были иные? Хотя все равно непонятно появление буквы.


Валера, привет!
Отличались. Однако суть отличий я тебе точно не укажу. Настолько глубоко в суть вопроса я не лез, поскольку на наших машинах Р13Ф-300 не ставился. Базовый двигатель Р13-300 делали с 1965 года одновременно для МиГ-21 и Су-15, а Р13Ф-300 с 1970 г. уже только для МиГ-21...

----------


## FLOGGER

Паша, я на днях где-то вычитал, что на Су-15 ставился Р-11Ф2СУ-300. Такое название я встретил, кажется, впервые, я имею в виду букву "У". Это действительно так, с "У", не знаешь?

----------


## PPV

> Паша, я на днях где-то вычитал, что на Су-15 ставился Р-11Ф2СУ-300. Такое название я встретил, кажется, впервые, я имею в виду букву "У". Это действительно так, с "У", не знаешь?


Это так, Валера. НЯЗ, разница там была в количестве и местах выхода патрубков отвода воздуха для системы УПС. На Р-11Ф-2С-300, которые ставились на МиГ-21, их было, по видимому, 2, для отвода на обе стороны фюзеляжа, а на Р-11Ф2СУ-300, 1 глушили, так как отводить нужно было только в одну сторону...

----------


## FLOGGER

Ясно, Паша, спасибо.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Тогда вопрос: а Р-13-300 и Р-13Ф-300, они отличались один от другого? Может, какие-то режимы были иные? Хотя все равно непонятно появление буквы.


Что тут непонятного на 95Ф был чрезвычайный режим (второй форсаж)!

----------


## FLOGGER

Саш, я говорил о другом. И Р-11-300, и Р-11Ф-300 - ОБА БЫЛИ ФОРСАЖНЫМИ. Но меня просто заинтересовало появление буквы Ф в названии дв-ля. Почему, если оба форсажные, буквы Ф сразу не было? Вот что я спрашивал. Был ВК-1 и был ВК-1Ф (форсажный), был АМ-9Б и был АМ-9БФ (форсажный). АМ-11 (позже Р-11-300) сразу был форсажным, а буквы не было. Вот, собственно, к этому я и прикопался.
P.S. Обычно чрезвычайный режим так сокращенно и называют: ЧР. Ну и назвали бы 95ЧР :Smile:

----------


## RA3DCS

Тут видимо буква Ф обозначает не форсажный а форсированный. имеющий повышенную тягу.

----------


## FLOGGER

Ну, я думаю, теперь уже вряд ли кто ответит на этот вопрос. Кстати, по-моему, раньше эти два термина форсажный и форсированный имели одинаковое значение - имеющие форсаж.

----------


## AndyK

> Кстати, по-моему, раньше эти два термина форсажный и форсированный имели одинаковое значение - имеющие форсаж.


Эти два термина что раньше, что сейчас имеют разное смысловое значение. Суть одна - увеличение тяги ГТД, а разница в том, что форсированная мощность достигается путем повышения интенсивности теплового процесса *в основной камере сгорания ГТД* (за счет увеличения расхода топлива и воздуха), а при форсажном режиме - путем сжигания дополнительного горючего *за* основной КС, в дополнительной, *специальной КС - форсажной.*

----------


## RA3DCS

> Тогда вопрос: а Р-13-300 и Р-13Ф-300, они отличались один от другого?.


Конечно отличается - установлен дополнительный форсажный насос и новая форсажная камера с тремя кольцевыми стабилизаторами. Сопло имеет дополнительный теплозащитный экран.

----------


## FLOGGER

А на картинке показать можешь "дополнительный теплозащитный экран"? А кольцевые стабилизаторы были уже и на Р-11. Например, вот:

----------


## AndyK

> Конечно отличается - установлен дополнительный форсажный насос и новая форсажная камера с тремя кольцевыми стабилизаторами. Сопло имеет дополнительный теплозащитный экран.


Так вот и 11Ф-300 отличается от 11-300, ЕМНИП, улучшенной ФКС

----------


## FLOGGER

Может быть, мы можем только гадать, что да как.

----------


## RA3DCS

> А кольцевые стабилизаторы были уже и на Р-11. Например, вот:


Валера, тут радиально кольцевой стабилизатор.
А вот кольцевой на Р-13Ф-300.

----------


## FLOGGER

Саш, не хотелось бы затевать бессмысленный спор: кольцевой, радиально-кольцевой - вряд  ли это принципиально. Ты покажи мне  "дополнительный теплозащитный экран", как он выглядит? А насчет кольцевой - так у меня есть и такое фото:

Так что я думаю, что стабилизатор пламени тут не прокатит. Сдается мне, это не принципиально.
Да и заканчивать надо, мне кажется, эту тему: вряд ли тут кто-то что-то вразумительное сообщит: откуда буква и почему.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Ты покажи мне  "дополнительный теплозащитный экран", как он выглядит? 
>  Так что я думаю, что стабилизатор пламени тут не прокатит. Сдается мне, это не принципиально.
> .


Так экран то на сопле должен быть а не на самом двигателе. Как не имеет значение конструкция стабилизатора пламени? Менялась конструкция двигателя увеличивалась тяга.

----------


## Mig

Коллеги, 

в начале ветки (пост #41 и далее) обсуждали закабинный отсек на МиГ-21Ф-13 чехословацкого производства. Вот встретилось такое фото Ф-13 чехословацкого производства. Пишут, что это аэродром Преров, дата не указана.

----------


## Алексей Коваль

> Ну, я думаю, теперь уже вряд ли кто ответит на этот вопрос. Кстати, по-моему, раньше эти два термина форсажный и форсированный имели одинаковое значение - имеющие форсаж.


Так не могло быть, так как Ф использовалась ещё в обозначениях ПД. Допустим, М-17Ф, М-82Ф и т. п.

Ф и У в обозначениях двигателей в данном случае могли применяться для обозначения *отличных от базовой конструкции* агрегатов, ФК (имею в виду Р13) и системы УПС соответственно. 
Такой же принцип примерно, как в обозначениях самолётов 3МС и 3МН, только на уровне агрегатов.

С другой стороны, Р11Ф в наиболее авторитетных источниках об истории двигателестроения, да и Р13Ф (иногда) называют просто «форсированными по тяге» безотносительно применяемых агрегатов. И на Р11Ф, как понимаю, ФК отличалась только диаметром, принципиальных различий с базовой конструкцией не было, верно?

----------


## Алексей Коваль

В дополнение стоит отметить, что обозначение буквой Ф наличия у двигателя форсажной камеры использовалось для достаточно ограниченного их числа, в первую очередь — разработанных на начальном этапе создания сверхзвуковой авиации, и чаще всего — установки ФК на базовой бесфорсажной конструкции, а во вторую, опять же, изначально подразумевавших варианты с ФК и без (или нового, просто основанного на базовых принципах конструкции ГГ бесфорсажного двигателя — Д-30Ф, хотя это, пожалуй, единственный и вообще уникальный случай, особенно с учётом Д-30 «простого», Д-30К(П/У) и даже Д-30В12). 

Интересно, кстати, посчитать. Например: РД-45Ф, ВК-1Ф, АЛ-7Ф (а в случае с АЛ-21Ф, 31Ф/41Ф (плюс, с первым, отдельным, «как бы не состоявшимся» 41Ф — изд. «20») это было как бы «заранее задано», что это именно вариант двигателя с ФК, как и, ещё пример, Р27Ф). 

Ну а без буквы Ф изделий с ФК предостаточно: это и РД-9Б, и ВД-7М, и Р15 (к слову, его опытная модификация — именно «форсированный» Р15БФ2), и Р29/Р35, и РД-33, и НК-22/25/32 и т. д. 

К чему это всё: значение буквы Ф в обозначениях отечественных двигателей, как мне представляется, исторически более, чем в половине случаев означает «форсированный», а в меньшей части — имеющий ФК.

Таким образом, считаю, появление Ф в обозначениях Р11 и Р13 можно считать «форсированным по тяге», а У в Р11Ф2СУ — именно отличающимся агрегатом / его увязкой с конструкцией ЛА.

- - -
UPD.: ещё коллега полагает / дополняет, и я с ним согласен: в каждом КБ были свои принципы использования буквы Ф (да и других) в обозначениях, и ОКБ-300 обозначало «Ф» именно «форсированные» модификации безотносительно наличия ФК у них (начиная ещё с ПД, разработанных под руководством А. А. Микулина, возвращаясь к началу моих тезисов — первым таким у них был (ещё задолго до именования предприятия ОКБ-300), насколько понимаю, М-17ф).

----------

